# anyone else have chickens?? they arent roosting with the heat lamp



## Left Hand Percherons (Feb 1, 2011)

Is the heat lamp white or red? If it's white it is probably triggering them to think it's day time. Try changing the bulb or angle the light so part of the perch is not in the bright light. Are the younger hens more cold tolerant breeds than the older ones? Anther thought is there enough perch space for all of them under the heat lamp? As long as the younger hens are going about their business, I wouldn't worry too much about them.


----------



## AlottaBitCountry (Aug 11, 2012)

Red head lamp and their is tons of room on the perch, as low as from the ground up to about 5ft high, I have just buff orp, Rhode Island reds and barred rock. 3 reds are under the light and all others are underneath
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

How close is the lamp to the perch? I have a red lamp and it's in the corner pointing diagonally towards the rest of the coop. Other than a few dimwit chickens who have always slept in the nesting boxes, everyone is on the perch at night. 

I have 2 coops, one is heated, one is not (not big enough to hold a heat lamp) and when I turned the lamp on in the big coop, a bunch of chickens switched coops. Some wanted in that heated coop and some wanted OUT. I have no idea why....


----------

